# Need Animated Feature Ideas



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I am wanting to build some sort of animated feature for EnterTrainment Junction. If you are not familiar with it, this place is an incredible large-scale only attraction just north of Cincinnati. They claim to be the largest train display in the world, although I know of at least two other attractions that claim the same thing...







I will try to write up a summary with some pics soon.
Anyway, I would like it to be something unique, if possible, but I'm open to all suggestions. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Del Oro Pacific has some great animated features....
*Ted Greeno's Model Airplane Park..... *
*Garry Paine's Trolley Park..... *
*Forest Fire..... *


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt - there are a number of animation ideas in articles I have on my web page. Have a look:

Articles


Scroll down to the section on Animation. 


dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Some popsicle sticks, a servo and some styrene, a hand made "Walasite" figure and tiny electronics board produced: 

[url="Outhouse video

Larry wants me to make lots more of these, but I don't want the layout to look like a lionell show off everything set. Maybe keep it subtle with little things that work now and then.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are great ideas, gents! Just what I am needing. Keep 'em comin'! 

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Talk to Noel Wilson out in Kalifornia, he makes animations for his layout and shows us how he makes em on our live show every Friday nite. He can be emailed here on this site also. He is the guru of animations. Boys flying kits, sawmills. couple swinging in lawn swing. couple kissing on front porch with porchlight coming on now and then, chicken running around the station chimney while conductor waves on the platform etc etc. lots of stuff. Regal


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

There are so many animated toys/cars/etc. on the market, I find that it is easiest to modify what's already out there. (No sense in reinventing the wheel.) Walk though a big toy store and let your imagination wander. My Del Oro module uses a commercially available toy car that I've hardwired to access its various functions.

Todd's Mod Rod Shop on Del Oro Pacific


----------

